# Staunton Music Festival 2016



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

My wife and I attended the Staunton Music Festival in Staunton, Virginia, the birthplace of Woodrow Wilson. This is the second time we attended this fine festival. What we like about it is that they program a wide variety of classical from Baroque music on historical instruments to contemporary.

I have scanned into a PDF file the festival program and the programs for the individual concerts we attended. It is a small festival and very easy to have contact with the various composers and artists.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

*File Too Large*

Oops. File is to large. I will try to break it down and post it later.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

*Main Stauton Program*

Split the PDF into smaller one to see if this works:

View attachment Staunton Festival 2016 part1.pdf


Yeah. It worked.

Let me know if you want to see the programs of the individual concerts we attended.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Love the idea of a Handel Concert with Bluegrass in the interval!


----------

